# When to start formal training?



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

Dax is 8 weeks, we've had him since Friday. He goes potty when brought out but still has alot of accidents. Even when just brought out. 
He sleeps in his crate from 11 pm to 7:30-8 AM with no accidents.
We go for a walk everyday with lots of treats. Yesterday was his longest, he's learning. How long do I just let her get used to it before I start teaching her walk nicely? 
He sits for treats, and will even stay while I back up to about 2 feet. He doesn't seem to know his name but responds to puppy noises now. 
The next puppy training starts beginning of June so he'd be 3 months. Is that about the right age?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I start training as soon as I bring them home at 8 weeks. It's never too early to train.


----------



## Luxie (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a 10 week old and my vet specifically said do not walk her around any where outside your yard until 2 weeks after her last vaccination.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I would start as soon as the training class allows (there is usually a minimum age for puppy classes, it varies by trainer.)

Unless this class is inside a pet store-- in that case I would wait until your puppy is done with his boosters.

At this point, your main focus should be on socialization (exposure to different people/dogs/locations/surfaces/noises/sights/etc), not as much on strict formal training. The puppy classes should also focus on this as well as preventing behavior issues and of course some obedience but it should be fun.

Here are two good articles on raising a puppy which may give you some ideas/help on what you can do for now until your classes start:

Socialization -How to raise a puppy you won't want to part with

Puppy's First Month at Home (8-12 weeks) | Dog Star Daily



Here is some info about socialization, how to socialize a puppy and what you should be doing at what age:

Developmental Stages

How to socialize


----------

